
I spent all of my millions. This is what I learned - gmays
https://hackernoon.com/i-spent-all-of-my-millions-this-is-what-i-learned-9975ab94c924
======
pram
I’ve noticed when people go through very traumatic experiences (divorce,
death) they sometimes experience a dramatic change in personality. It’s almost
like the shock of the event kills your previous self.

This guy said he was bored of his current roles, but all said that probably
wasn’t the actual issue. He was just looking for a way to cure his depression
and ennui, and a change as radical as quitting his former life probably seemed
appealing.

Maybe if he didn’t pick something with such a notoriously huge requirement of
time he would have been better off. Like hell, even just being straight
unemployed for a year and doing literally nothing might have been better. As
of right now, since he’s not planning on being a practicing psychologist, it
all seems like an enormous waste.

~~~
r00fus
> It’s almost like the shock of the event kills your previous self.

This is a very profound statement and I think I may take it a bit further in a
"ship of theseus" narrative:

Perhaps we all are literally different people from year to year, month to
month, week to week, and we just happen to remember our former selves enough
to keep the ship intact?

What if the trauma simply shocked us into forgetting or wanting to forget our
recent past selves?

------
RickJWagner
" Money is flowing all around us. You make money in proportion to how much you
place yourself in the flow of value transfer." \- This article

It's the Great Material Continuum! Ferengi saw the universe as having
"millions of worlds, all with too much of one, and not enough of the other",
with the Great Continuum flowing through them all like a mighty river, from
have to want and back again. As such, it was the force that bound the universe
together. To get everything you desire in life, you had to have your ship
navigate the Continuum with entrepreneurial skill and grace. \--
[https://memory-
alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Great_Material_Continuu...](https://memory-
alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Great_Material_Continuum)

------
pensatoio
> I lost a large chunk in the 2008 market crash

Oof.

> ..if I had kept my capital and invested it in index funds, and continued to
> work, I would now have so much wealth that I would never have to work again.

I really think this is just a testament that you should hire an FA if you come
into money and don’t know what you’re doing.

~~~
davidivadavid
I think that's actually what he did, from what I got in another article, and
the financial advisors he hired actually did stock picking and cost him more
money than they made for him.

------
mettamage
> I suspect that part of me places formal qualifications in the way of my
> success.

Haha, I know the issue.

I recognize myself in a lot of these lessons. Except the losing money part, I
never had much to lose.

------
jaakl
Where the idea came that anyone needs PhD in psychology to be motivational
speaker? Many if not most successful ones don't even have basic degree.

------
strikelaserclaw
People comparing themselves to others is what causes most of their misery but
maybe people need to be miserable to elevate themselves higher (which on an
individual scale might sucks but i bet it benefits society).

------
farah7
Really enjoyed reading your reflection, well written, engaging and great
message. Thanks Dr Duncan.

